
An End to the Traditional US Law Firm Monopoly - SuperAI
https://www.artificiallawyer.com/2020/07/15/an-end-to-the-traditional-us-law-firm-monopoly/
======
TomMarius
Since when does a monopoly mean "a very big market player"?

